# LIMBO!



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while
We had a car show this weekend and a little limbo contest. Thought I would post pics of the fun.


2010.11.14: The Levels by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Tiki by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Flames by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Joel by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Tyler by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Lined up to limbo by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Spectators by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Not even close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Not even close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Not even close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Not even close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Not even close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Not even close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Not even close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Long way to go by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr
AJ christened the asphalt with this run.

…proof:

2010.11.14: Not even close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Close by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr
Ross just squeaked by...


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr
AJ's second set of asphalt scrapes are showing.


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Santi's Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr
What in the world is dad doing!?


2010.11.14: Weigh it down! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Houston's Having Fun! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Pile In!!! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Will finally slowed down for a pass by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Harley Goofin Off by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Ross Helping the S4 by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: You're Squishing Carol!!! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: The S4 + 8 People by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Getting Closer! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Drew adds to the carnage by nonsensiclese, on Flickr
Drew made everyone cringe…


2010.11.14: Brant just clears the bar by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: The TT's Out by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Drew's Out by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


2010.11.14: Drew and AJ's Wrath by nonsensiclese, on Flickr
More painful sounds from Drew…


2010.11.14: Brant Wins! by nonsensiclese, on Flickr


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

hahha that looks fun :thumbup:

i enjoyed the narration of the pics :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

haha I love it.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That is awesome.

Anyone got to China ?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

awesome. Nice artwork too.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Best way to sum up drew's work.

Always impressed, always out doing himself:thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

looked like a good time judging from the smiles on peolples faces. :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Drew was shaving the dust off the ground. As always my hat is off to you :thumbup:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> Anyone got to China ?


yes, this one.:laugh:











fasttt600 said:


> awesome. Nice artwork too.





[email protected] said:


> Best way to sum up drew's work.
> 
> Always impressed, always out doing himself:thumbup:


Thanks guys.


here are some more pics from others.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

That looked like a blast! Hopefully we dont get kicked out of the parking lot next year at h2o so I can finally try this :laugh: Then again b5's on air dont go that low 

Great pics and LOVE The limbo setup :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

very sweet :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this looks like a helluva time. everyone looks so laid back. :beer:


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

So nate's miata won? haha


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

that was awesome :thumbup:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

hynt said:


> So nate's miata won? haha


lol he just did it for fun since he was there. the bimmer won


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

That. Is awesome


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

looks like fun times !!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

This made the car show! Good times!


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Looks like a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)

Lol thats awesome


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

sweet


----------

